
Ask HN: Just coming at of university/college got any tips? - HeathLCampbell
I just got my results back from the exams I sat two weeks ago, and I found my self just about crying over how scared I was for the future as there is no real set path from here on, I honestly don&#x27;t feel prepared at all. So what tips do you guys have for the future?
======
abbadadda
* Invest in yourself first and foremost and never stop.

* Network and don't be afraid ask for help. Many of us have been your shoes and are more willing to help than you might think.

* Never stop networking - keep networking even when you're gainfully employed.

* Understand your value to a company and how that company makes money. Ultimately every company is about increasing revenues and reducing expenses. Find out how you can help with that. Then tell the employer how you'll do it.

* Get advice on your resume/CV. Many resumes are trashed in 10 seconds or less. The least you can do is make it consistent without typos or grammatical errors.

* Hone and polish your interview skills. Nail the softballs and polish any technical questions in your field.

* Work on writing and communication. Get a copy of Strunk and White. Make your writing clear and concise. It will pay dividends in every profession.

* Don't worry about what your friends are or are not doing. In 10 years no one will really care what anyone else is doing. Odd but true.

* Never put anything in writing you don't want to be used against you (esp. with HR)

* Don't invest your money in anything that might result in a major loss of principle. Major losses in your 20s can have a highly negative impact on lifetime returns.

* In every job you are in give it your all for yourself. Don't worry if your boss and company suck - if that's the case just focus on how you'll speak to your accomplishments in your next job.

* Work hard but be patient. And be kind to yourself.

* Be your unapologetically weird self. That's why people like you.

I graduated at the height of the financial crisis and was so fortunate to land
a job. Other people can help you get your foot in the door but it is up to you
to demonstrate your worth. Be confident and have fun.

------
soul4krsna
Spend more time actually doing *hit that matters and less time online. Also
practice grammar correction before posting.

